# i605VRAMC3 Help



## phatneff (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm running PACman 4.3 Sabermod 4.9/4.7 with i605VRAMC3 baseband. However, for a while now since I've gotten that radio, I've only been able to pick up 3G and not 4G. Has anyone else had this problem, too? How can I get it to 4G?


----------



## kwatch (Sep 20, 2011)

This happened to me too, as well as other over at XDA, after flashing CM 10.2. I ended up getting a new Sim card and that fixed the problem.

Try putting your Sim card in someone else's phone that has LTE. If they only get 3G, your card is the issue. If they still get 4G, it's something else with your phone causing the problem.


----------



## phatneff (Aug 15, 2011)

kwatch said:


> This happened to me too, as well as other over at XDA, after flashing CM 10.2. I ended up getting a new Sim card and that fixed the problem.
> 
> Try putting your Sim card in someone else's phone that has LTE. If they only get 3G, your card is the issue. If they still get 4G, it's something else with your phone causing the problem.


Interesting. Thanks for the info. I'll try it.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development subforums for releases only.


----------

